# sé stessi vs se stessi



## cunegonde

Ciao a tutti!
È in corso una diatriba tra me e il mio ragazzo sul corretto uso dell'accento nell'espressione "sé stessi".

La mia posizione è che l'uso dell'accento, obbligatorio con "sé" da solo, sia consigliato (ma non più obbligatorio) quando "sé" è accompagnato da "stesso". E fin qui siamo d'accordo (e i vari dizionari ci hanno confermato).

Il problema nasce dal fatto che secondo lui, e in effetti condivido la sua obiezione, l'uso dell'accento, seppure non obbligatorio per "se stesso" ri-diventerebbe obbligatorio per i plurali "sé stessi" e "sé stesse", in quanto fonte di ambiguità e facilmente confondibili con i periodi ipotetici "se stessi", "se stesse". Tuttavia mi riesce difficile credere che esista all'interno della regola una variante che prescriva l'uso dell'accento in questa particolare circostanza. 
Qualcuno sa darci delucidazioni al riguardo?

Grazie mille!
Valentina e Marco


----------



## Connie Eyeland

Ciao ad entrambi.

La regola che veniva insegnata fin dalle elementari era che _"sé_" da solo richiedeva l'accento, mentre nelle combinazioni "_se stesso-a-i-e_" o "_se medesimo_" lo perdeva obbligatoriamente.

In tempi recenti si è decretata l'illogicità di quella regola (una delle ragioni è quella citata da Marco, cioè la confusione con le forme verbali ipotetiche "_se stessi-e"_) e quindi molti linguisti consigliano di mantenere sempre l'accento sul pronome _"sé_", anche quando è seguìto da "_stesso-a-i-e_", "_medesimo_" o "_stante_".

Non è una regola prescrittiva, ma un'indicazione, perché la versione senza accento nelle forme composte è estremamente diffusa e sono presenti entrambe le varianti in letteratura; quindi al momento le due forme convivono.

Per riferimenti vedi qui, qui e qui.

Dal sito dell'Accademia della Crusca (link): "_Sé_" indica il pronome, che essendo sempre tonico deve essere scritto con l’accento: le pur diffusissime varianti "_se stesso"_, "_se medesimo_", contrariamente a una diffusa opinione, non sono pertanto giustificate; "_se" _indica la congiunzione e il pronome atono usato talora in luogo di "_si"_ (_se l'è mangiato_).

Dalla_ Grammatica Italiana _di_ Luca Serianni (UTET, 1989): Senza reale  utilità la regola di non accentare 'sé' quando sia seguito da 'stesso' o  'medesimo', giacché in questo caso non potrebbe confondersi con la  congiunzione: è preferibile non introdurre inutili eccezioni e scrivere  'sé stesso', 'sé medesimo'. 
_
Dello stesso parere è pure il _Dizionario d'Ortografia e Pronuncia_ (_DOP_): «Frequenti ma non giustificate le varianti grafiche *se stesso, se medesimo*, invece di _*sé stesso*, *sé medesimo*_ […]; a favore della grafia sempre accentata l'opportunità di seguire una stessa regola per tutte le occorrenze del pronome *sé*». 

Dall'Enciclopedia Treccani: A proposito dell’accento grafico su _"sé" _seguito da "_stesso"_ o "_medesimo_" è oggi in linea generale condivisa l’idea di «non introdurre inutili eccezioni» (Serianni, _Italiano. Grammatica_,_ sintassi_,_ dubbi_, 1997) e di scrivere, quindi, "_sé stesso"_ e _"sé medesimo"_; ma questa regola, già proposta da linguisti come Migliorini (_Saggi linguistici, _1957) e Camilli (_Pronuncia e grafia dell’italiano, _1965), fatica ad affermarsi in conseguenza della secolare condanna della forma accentata.

Una completa ed esaustiva trattazione dell'argomento su questa pagina di Wikipedia (vedi alla voce "Sé"), da cui cito: In italiano, «sé», pronome personale di terza persona riflessivo forte (non atono), è uno dei monosillabi che in italiano richiedono obbligatoriamente la presenza dell'accento (sempre acuto) per distinguersi dagli omografi _"se_" congiunzione e _"se"_ pronome atono (variante posizionale di "_si"_).  Tuttavia sono assai diffuse, anche in ambito colto e letterario, la  prassi e la relativa "regola" di non accentarlo davanti ai rafforzativi _"stesso"_ e _"medesimo"_  con la motivazione che tali aggettivi chiarirebbero automaticamente il  valore pronominale della particella rendendo così superflua la presenza  dell'accento; tale regola però è stata sempre contestata dai grammatici  ritenendola «fasulla», cioè non facente parte delle reali norme  ortografiche dell'italiano contemporaneo, e anche un'«inutile  complicazione». (...) La norma ortografica odierna prescrive la presenza dell'accento grafico su "_sé"_ sempre, anche in casi come _"sé stesso"_ e "_sé medesimo"_; tuttavia le grafie senz'accento, _"se stesso"_ e "_se medesimo"_,  vengono tollerate per la loro diffusione e il consolidamento d'uso, pur  costituendo, comunque, solo un'eccezione, o al massimo una dispensa,  dall'applicazione della regola suddetta.

P.S.: Thread su argomento simile: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=183234&langid=14


----------



## cunegonde

Ciao Connie, 

grazie mille per la risposta, ora la questione è proprio chiara, anche i linguisti sono presi in una disputa su "sé stessi".
Io continuerò a scriverlo con l'accento sia da solo che accompagnato (come ho sempre fatto) ma è bello saperne di più.

Buona serata!
Valentina


----------



## flaze

Ciao a tutti, ho una domanda un po' più quotidiana. Non capisco proprio la differenza tra 'sé stesso' e 'sé stessi', e non sto parlando di una situazione ipotetica, ma l'uso dei pronomi riflessivi. Se qualcuno me lo potrebbe spiegare sarei infinitamente grato. Grazie.


----------



## Nino83

_sé stesso/a_ è il pronome riflessivo (rafforzato) di terza persona singolare 
_sé stessi/e_ è il pronome riflessivo (rafforzato) di terza persona plurale


----------



## Luca1986

Forse sarebbe bene mostrare il giusto contesto: _credendo d’ingannare gli altri inganna *sé stesso/a*; non se la devono prendere con me ma con *sé stessi/e*._


----------



## flaze

Luca1986 said:


> Forse sarebbe bene mostrare il giusto contesto: _credendo d’ingannare gli altri inganna *sé stesso/a*; non se la devono prendere con me ma con *sé stessi/e*._



Grazie per la tua risposta Luca. Ho capito che nella prima frase ti riferisci a una persona in particolare ma nella seconda a una persona in generale, giusto?

Dunque, è giusto dire 'in inglese quando si parla di sé stessi, si deve dire.... _x,y,z_' ? --> visto che qua mi riferisco a qualsiasi persona.


----------



## Nino83

flaze said:


> Grazie per la tua risposta Luca. Ho capito che nella prima frase ti riferisci a una persona in particolare ma nella seconda a una persona in generale, giusto?
> 
> Dunque, è giusto dire 'in inglese quando si parla di sé stessi, si deve dire.... _x,y,z_' ? --> visto che qua mi riferisco a qualsiasi persona.



No. La differenza è tra singolare e plurale. 
Posso anche riferirmi a due persone in particolare. 

Giovanni e Francesco devono pensare a sé stessi. (non sto parlando in generale ma mi riferisco a *due* persone in particolare)
Giovanni deve pensare a sé stesso. (mi sto riferendo ad *una* persona in particolare) 

Fai attenzione alla coniugazione del verbo:



> credendo d’ingannare gli altri *inganna* sé stesso/a; non se la *devono* prendere con me ma con sé stessi/e



nella prima vi è la terza persona singolare, nella seconda la terza persona plurale 

Si può anche parlare in generale utilizzando ora il singolare ora il plurale. 

Chiunque *deve* pensare a sé stesso. 
Tutti *devono* pensare a sé stessi.


----------



## Luca1986

flaze said:


> Ho capito che  nella prima frase ti riferisci a una persona in particolare ma nella  seconda a una persona in generale, giusto?


No, ha ragione Nino83: la differenza dei due esempi è tra singolare e plurale (maschile/femminile). 


flaze said:


> Dunque, è giusto dire 'in inglese quando si parla di sé stessi, si deve dire.... _x,y,z_'?


Sì, si può dire, giacché _sé stessi_ può essere usato anche in senso generico: _bisogna aver cura si *sé stessi*_ o _in inglese[,] quando si parla di *sé stessi*, si deve dire_...


----------



## olaszinho

Luca1986 said:


> Sì, ha ragione Nino83: la differenza dei due esempi è tra singolare e plurale (maschile/femminile). Comunque, _sé stessi_ può essere usato anche in senso generico: _bisogna aver cura si *sé stessi*_ o _in inglese[,] quando si parla di *sé stessi*, si deve dire_...



Credo che Flaze di riferisca a quest'uso di _sé stessi_, anche se la domanda non è molto chiara.


----------



## Nino83

olaszinho said:


> Credo che Flaze di riferisca a quest'uso di _sé stessi_, anche se la domanda non è molto chiara.



Ora ho capito. 
Però se si tratta di ciò bisogna dire che l'uso di _sé stessi_ in questo tipo di frasi dipende dal fatto che quando manca il soggetto spesso in italiano si sottintende il plurale.

Es. Prima o poi, con l'esperienza, si diventa *adulti*. Bisogna essere* preparati*. Da qui frasi come _bisogna essere sé *stessi*_. 

Cioè questo uso è una conseguenza dell'utilizzo del plurale nelle frasi in questione e non è una regola che attiene al pronome riflessivo _sé stesso/i_. 
Se si sottintende il plurale, il pronome va al plurale. In caso contrario si usa il singolare.


----------



## flaze

Nino83 said:


> Si può anche parlare in generale utilizzando ora il singolare ora il plurale.
> 
> Chiunque *deve* pensare a sé stesso.
> Tutti *devono* pensare a sé stessi.



Questa parte è quella che mi interessava. Grazie 



Nino83 said:


> Ora ho capito.
> Però se si tratta di ciò bisogna dire che l'uso di _sé stessi_ in questo tipo di frasi dipende dal fatto che quando manca il soggetto spesso in italiano si sottintende il plurale.
> 
> Es. Prima o poi, con l'esperienza, si diventa *adulti*. Bisogna essere* preparati*. Da qui frasi come _bisogna essere sé *stessi*_.
> 
> Cioè questo uso è una conseguenza dell'utilizzo del plurale nelle frasi in questione e non è una regola che attiene al pronome riflessivo _sé stesso/i_.
> Se si sottintende il plurale, il pronome va al plurale. In caso contrario si usa il singolare.



Ho capito ciò che dici, ma almeno per me una frase come 'quando si riferisci a sé stesso/stessi in inglese...', non è immediatamente chiaro se s'intende una persona o varie. O lo è e mi sono sbagliato?


----------



## Nino83

flaze said:


> Ho capito ciò che dici, ma almeno per me una frase come 'quando si riferisci a sé stesso/stessi in inglese...', non è immediatamente chiaro se s'intende una persona o varie. O lo è e mi sono sbagliato?



Scusa, intendi dire "quando si riferisce" o "quando ti riferisci"?


----------



## flaze

Nino83 said:


> Scusa, intendi dire "quando si riferisce" o "quando ti riferisci"?



La prima


----------



## Nino83

Si, in quanto è una di quelle frasi impersonali (senza soggetto) di cui abbiamo parlato sopra.  
In questi casi si usa il plurale (sé stessi).


----------



## flaze

Nino83 said:


> Si, in quanto è una di quelle frasi impersonali (senza soggetto) di cui abbiamo parlato sopra.
> In questi casi si usa il plurale (sé stessi).



Perfetto - grazie


----------



## pizzi

cunegonde said:


> Il problema nasce dal fatto che l'uso dell'accento, seppure non obbligatorio per "se stesso" ri-diventerebbe obbligatorio per i plurali "sé stessi" e "sé stesse", in quanto fonte di ambiguità e facilmente confondibili con i periodi ipotetici "se stessi", "se stesse".



Penso che l'ambiguità sottolineata da Valentina e Marco sia per frasi come:
_*Se stessi *leggendo le istruzioni, potrei dirti come funziona.
*Se stesse *​studiando, forse riuscirebbe a superare l'esame.
_


----------

